# washing a fly sheet?



## sydney (Jul 2, 2008)

I just bought my new horse a fly sheet, the only ones they had were white with navy trim. Somehow my horse manages to get it filthy, which I guess most do. Last time I washed it, I was able to get it pretty clean but there were still some stains on it. I wanted to use bleach on it, but I was worried it would mess up the navy trim, would it? (I have never used bleach before on any laundry) If I cant use bleach how can I get the stains out or is it hopeless?

Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You can buy detergents specifically formulated for horse blankets at most tack shops.
Or you can use a cold water detergent that's formulated for sensitive skin, and (depending on the size of it) throw it in the washer.

If not, take it to a local you-do-it car-wash, and pressurehose it down


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> If not, take it to a local you-do-it car-wash, and pressurehose it down


I never thought of that! Think i'll have to do that.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't have a fly sheet but I have a fly mask (or 2) that always get dirty from time to time. I just toss them in the washer with some towels form the barn & wash them in normal washing setting. I use whatever detergent I have at the house. I have used bleach on an all white saddle pad I had but that has been the extent. I have never seen any reaction between any of the detergents & my horses but then again every horse is different. As far as using bleach on a product that has a color on it other then white is probably not a good idea if you want to keep that color. The bleach with "bleach" out that navy color & turn it pinkish/orangish in color. As far as getting your white blanket "white" again ~ I think your probably S.O.L. Sorry to say... but we all know how horses love to make everything dirty that we get them! Maybe someone has some better inside then I do on the "white" horse products. 

Best of Luck!! 8)


----------



## jerseypacer (Aug 7, 2008)

The same thing here. I sprayed some Spray and Wash on it and let it sit awhile, then washed it. It helped but the stains are still there.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I bleach mine..
>.>
<.<
It's fine, the navy trim is still navy and it's holding together pretty good. I try to wash it every 2-3 weeks but it still retains some discolouration.
I just make sure I put it through an extra rinse cycle and then put it out on the clothesline to dry.


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always heard never to bleach anything that's meant for horses, I suggest not bleaching it.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

baking soda in with the water - line dry


----------

